# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Αλλαγη φορας μονοφασικου κινητηρα

## Johnnyfive

Στο μαγαζι εχουμε εναν δραπανο,τον οποιο θελω να τον κανω κολαουζιερα(να προσαρμοσω στο τσοκ,ενα κολαουζο,και να ανοιγω σπειρωματα σε κατι σωληνες),το μοτερ ειναι μονοφασικο,ομως δεν γνωριζω πως μπορω να το κανω,να γυρναει ειτε δεξιοστροφα,ειτε αριστεροτροφα,μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε?

----------


## barbounis

αντιστροφή στη φάση με τον ουδέτερο

----------


## ptisi110

Αν βαλεις αναποδα τη φαση με τον ουδετερο δεν θα κανεις τιποτα. ειναι σαν να βαζεις το βυσμα του καλωδιου <αναποδα> στην πριζα..Το εναλλασομενο δεν εχει πολικοτητα(+,-)..Το μονο που νομιζω εγω ειναι να ψαξεις να βρεις πως δουλευει το τρυπανι...Ξερεις, το κουμπακι εκεινο που παταμε για να παρει αναποδες στροφες,εκει στην σκανδαλη...Μπορεις να ρωτησεις καποιο μηχανολογο.Αυτοι θα ξερουν σιγουρα τι παιζει....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Johnnyfive

Δεν εχει καν κουμπακι για αναποδες,ειναι δραπανος,με βαση,πατας το διακοπτη και γυρναει παντα δεξιοστροφα

----------


## ptisi110

> Δεν εχει καν κουμπακι για αναποδες,ειναι δραπανος,με βαση,πατας το διακοπτη και γυρναει παντα δεξιοστροφα





Καταλαβα οτι δεν ειναι τρυπανι..Απλα σου λεω να μαθεις πως δουλευει ενα τρυπανι και να δεις αν μπορεις να κανεις μετατροπες στο δικο σου μηχανημα...Μια ιδεα ειναι μονο...

----------


## ok1gr

Υπάρχουν μοτέρ που έχουν μόνο μια φορά ή αριστερά ή δεξιά. Από την άλλη δεν γυρνάνε. Μη ρωτάτε γιατί, δεν ξέρω. Απλός ξέρω ότι είναι λίγο φθηνότερα από αυτά μου γυρνάνε και αριστερά και δέξιά γι'αυτό χρησιμοποιούνται κυρίος σε φθηνά δράπανα. Αν το συγκεκριμένο μοτέρ είχε την δυνατότητα να γυρνάει και από τις δυο μεριές τότε πιστεύω ότι οι κατασκευαστές του εν λόγο δραπάνου θα το είχαν χρησιμοποιήσει ........

Αν θες τη γνώμη μου, πάνε σε ένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών και αγόρασε ένα μοτέρ. Είναι αρκετά φθηνά ή αγόρασε ένα καινούργιο δράπανο (10-15Ε).

----------


## ptisi110

> Υπάρχουν μοτέρ που έχουν μόνο μια φορά ή αριστερά ή δεξιά. Από την άλλη δεν γυρνάνε.




Ισως αυτα που γυρνανε και απο τις δυο να κρυβουν δυο μοτερ εσωτερικα, ενα για καθε κινηση......Η μπορει ακομα να ανορθωνουν  τα 220V με καποιο ανορθωτη εσωτερικα και να κανουν εναλλαγη θετικου αρνητικου σε DC μοτερ...και ετσι να αλλαζει η φορα του μοτερ...

----------


## sv9cvk

Φιλε Johnnyfive αν ο κινητηρας σου ειναι ασυγχρονος μονοφασικος τοτε εχει πυκνωτη εκκινησης (οχι παντα).
πρωτα δες αν εχει πυκνωτη (ειναι συνηθως ακριβως εξω απο το κιβωτιο συνδεσης του κινητηρα)αν εχει τοτε μπορεις να δεις του ακροδεκτες που βγαινουν απο το τυλιγμα.Εκει  πρεπει να εχεις δυο τυλιγματα το κυριο στο οποιο συνδεεται η τροφοδοσια (220v)
και το εκκινησης.
Στο σχεδιο σου εχω τον τροπο αλλαγης της φορας του.
Απο οτι βλεπεις το μονο που αλαζει ειναι η φορα του κυκλωματος εκκινησης.
Δες το και αν εχεις καποια απορια ρωτησε με.

----------

akadam (29-05-12), 

giannhsb (06-02-16)

----------


## Johnnyfive

sv9cvk με σωνεις σ'ευχαριστω πολυ που μπηκες στο κοπο να κανεις και σχεδιο,το μοτερ εχει πυκνωτη και τον εχω δει,επομενος ισως γινει δουλεια  :Wink:

----------


## sv9cvk

Johnnyfive τι εκανες με το μοτερ τα καταφερες????

----------


## Johnnyfive

Φιλε sv9cvk ,ειχες δικιο,επρεπε ομως να ανοιξω το μοτερ,και να τραβηξω και να τροποποιησω λιγο τα καλωδια,απο τα τυλιγματα,τελικο αποτελεσμα,ηταν να βγαλω 4 καλωδια συν 2 του πυκνωτη και μια γειωση,το ολο κυκλωμα χρειαζετε ενα ρελιε (με 2 κανονικες ανοιχτες,2 κανονικα κλειστες),ομως δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι οταν κλεινουν οι επαφες του ρελιε,βγαζει "φλογα"μερικες φορες(το ρελιε παλιο, ομως οι επαφες φαινονταν καλες)

----------


## phantom II

> Φιλε Johnnyfive αν ο κινητηρας σου ειναι ασυγχρονος μονοφασικος τοτε εχει πυκνωτη εκκινησης (οχι παντα).
> πρωτα δες αν εχει πυκνωτη (ειναι συνηθως ακριβως εξω απο το κιβωτιο συνδεσης του κινητηρα)αν εχει τοτε μπορεις να δεις του ακροδεκτες που βγαινουν απο το τυλιγμα.Εκει  πρεπει να εχεις δυο τυλιγματα το κυριο στο οποιο συνδεεται η τροφοδοσια (220v)
> και το εκκινησης.
> Στο σχεδιο σου εχω τον τροπο αλλαγης της φορας του.
> Απο οτι βλεπεις το μονο που αλαζει ειναι η φορα του κυκλωματος εκκινησης.
> Δες το και αν εχεις καποια απορια ρωτησε με.



καλησπέρα, τυχαία διαβασα τα παραπάνω και θα ήθελα αν μπορείτε να μου πείτε αν αλλάζει κάτι  σε περιπτωση που υπάρχει και πυκνωτης λειτουργιας

----------


## xampos

αν δουλευει με dc τοτε με αναποδη πολικοτητα γινεται αν θελει acδε γινεται αλλα θελει ενα γραναζακι

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Καταρχάς γίνεται να αλάξεις φορά σε έναν μονοφασικό κινητήρα με πυκνωτή (χωρίς γρανάζια). Θα πρέπει όμως να μου πείς πόσα καλώδια βγάζει στο κουτί της κλέμας (εκεί που συνδέεται και ο πυκνωτής) μέσα από τα τυλίγματα του μοτερ. Σε κάθε "σοβαρό" μονοφασικό μοτερ, σίγουρα αλλάζει η φορά περιστροφής αλλάζοντας την συνδεσμολογία των τυλιγμάτων. Εξαρτάται από την κατασκευή του μοτέρ.

----------

